# Help in selecting my first smart phone and service provider



## kennyb3 (24 Aug 2013)

Decided to join the 21st century - bit of a technophobe.

Looking to get a Samsung Galaxy S4.

I'd mainly want this for internet access - sky sports app for when out of the house, stuff like that. 

Spoke to 02, meteor and 3 earlier.

O2's 55e deal seems expensive - only 1gb of data too.

Meteor's 49e deal seems perfect - 5 gb of data, unlimited texts and calls.

3's - 33e deal has unlimited data, but is obviously 6e per montyh more. 

3 also have a 40.66 package which would prob be perfect as im not a huge texter or caller. spend about 25-30e pm at present on my 'dumb phone'.

So my questions are as follows:

1. Any reason to go for an iphone over the s4?

2. I assume 5gb of data will be fine for just internet browsing? O2 said 1gb would be fine but meteor reckon 2gb minimum. I'd rather have more than have to watch my useage.

3. S4 good enough processor to stream the odd video (football match on Sky go?)

4. What is the story with using apps? Do i need to find wifi when out of the house? If I need to use mobile Broadband will this cost extra or does that come from my 5gb's?


----------



## Boyd (24 Aug 2013)

kennyb3 said:


> Decided to join the 21st century - bit of a technophobe.
> 
> Looking to get a Samsung Galaxy S4.
> 
> ...


----------



## kennyb3 (25 Aug 2013)

Thanks for the response, think that explains it to me better - i.e. your data is for when your not at home and when at home you can use wifi. I'd only stream a match if i was home to be honest.

I'd just use the mobile data for facebook, football scores, news updates etc.

Any recommendations on a network - are meteor and 3 pretty much similar? (o2 seem too expensive)


----------



## DrMoriarty (25 Aug 2013)

48 are great value, if you don't think you'll need data roaming abroad (which is horrendously expensive with all providers). They use the o2 network so coverage is pretty good. But they're a SIM-only operation. If you want a 'phone, your best bet is probably to take a package from one of the bigger providers and then, once you're out of contract or reach the required PAYG spend, get the 'phone unlocked. Or buy it unlocked in the first place.

There's a lively dedicated forum over on Boards.ie that might be of interest: http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=411

_[Edit: I see you already found it... ]_


----------



## Sue Ellen (25 Aug 2013)

Of late I hear a lot of people complaining about Meteor and how hard they are to deal with.  I certainly prefer Vodafone.


----------



## Boyd (25 Aug 2013)

IMO Vodafone are very expensive. Their plans are all targeted at VF to VF calls and texts being free. For calls to all networks its over 40 a month. Also their data per month is terrible: [broken link removed] 

Personally I don't see why anyone would sign up to a two year contract as there good SIM only plans out there and nearly everyone already has a phone...

Since its your first smart phone however you're a little more limited in.choice. Alternatively you could do as I did any buy an unlocked phone on Donedeal or Adverts websites, and then you can avail of a SIM only plan I.e. no contract


----------



## partnership (30 Aug 2013)

I am with meteor and have their 1gb data which I never go over.  I have wifi at home so only use the data when out and it is sufficient.  Meteor coverage is fine and they are good to deal with.  Had problems with data roaming but finally sussed how to do it - prob better when i couldn't cos of charges!


----------



## Latrade (30 Aug 2013)

kennyb3 said:


> So my questions are as follows:
> 
> 1. Any reason to go for an iphone over the s4?
> 
> ...


 
1. Iphone, s4, HTC One, all pretty much on a par as a phone. Currently I'd say HTC One is the better, but with new iPhone due, that might change. The differences are minor and from using them it's about personal preference and what you like. All have their good and bad points. 

2. If you're really strict with your useage, 5gb might be enough. But, you want to stream Sky Sports and, speaking from experience of others in your boat, you start off with good intentions, but soon get sucked into using the smartphone far more than expected. Some apps, even if you don't use them (like facebook) will be pulling data daily, some Google apps too. I switched to Three for the unlimited data and I've never had an issue in 4 years. I've recommended this to others who I suspect might end up heavy data users and they've been happy (or at least no less happy than their previous provider). Streaming Sky Sports could mean a lot of data useage if you're off wifi, add in any other apps you use and 5 gb sounds a lot, but you might come close to it.

3. The mobile video apps are optimised for the top end smartphones, and the s4 is more than fine for it. The only problems for streaming is wifi or 3G speed rather than hardware.

4. It's prudent to do updates and downloads on wifi to preserve your data useage. You can set the phone to wifi only data if you really want to be strict. The only word of caution is using it if you're out and about (which is the point of the smartphone, if you're only going to use it in the house, get a tablet). They are so handy with maps, yelp, dublin bus, and numerous other apps (even a few games for when bored and waiting for someone), that it's a pity not to fully use them, especially when going for a high-end phone. Also the free wifi when you're out and about is, to be blunt, woeful. Shouldn't complain as it's free, but 90% of the time, the 3G connection is way faster, so I tend to use that. 

So my advice would be to try and get a good look at the phones. Whatever you do, don't listen to the sales people in the various mobile shops, their advice is based on certain manufacturers offering bigger commissions for sales. Just see which one you prefer and like and you'll be happy. You'll miss out on some features or advantages the others have, but you'll have features and advantages the others don't. 

With streaming video, go for as high a data plan as you can afford and plan for the future. You currently only want those apps and that useage, but it's possible you may use more (e.g. podcasts, streaming music, radio, photos, etc) and as the phones get better and networks get faster (LTE and 4G), the apps will handle more and more data, video streaming alone will be higher quality and higher data. It's unfortunate only one provider offers unlimited data, but that's the only one that really offers future proofing.


----------



## Kenno (4 Oct 2013)

Some good advice there from Latrade.

I recently moved to Tesco Mobile (they use the O2 network).
Find it very good so far.
500 texts, 500 mins and 15 Gb of data.
All for €30 per month.

I had previously been with o2 but they only offered 1 Gb.

I have an S4 mini. 
Thought the S4 was too big.

PS - I have no connection to Tesco Mobile


----------



## Latrade (4 Oct 2013)

Sounds good. Keep a close eye on your data useage. With apps allowing calls and messaging, the free limits on texts and calls is largely redundant these days. 

Still, 15gb is a lot to get through, but just monitor what you're using it for and if you're getting value out of the texts and mins for when you upgrade or change contract.


----------

